

IPhone Allows In-App Purchases tied to your iTunes Account - tontoa4
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/03/17/live-coverage-of-iphone-3-0-media-event/

======
gregparadee
This is going to lead to a lot more revenue for developers and is a great
idea!

